# Carving clubs/ groups



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not know how many of you have taken part in a carving group or club. They are a great place to learn about tools, wood and how to carve. They always seem glad to see some one knew and glad to help. There are always cavers of all skill levels, beginner to very good carvers. I really learn a lot in the early days. in a club. And even now when I am traveling look to see if I can find one with in driving distance to were I will be. I have never contacted one that was not glad to have a visitor. I go first to a Woodcarvers Illustrated site that list clubs by state. You can find it by doing a search for "wood carving clubs usa" If you are in another country I am sure you can find clubs also. You can usually find one if you search by your state. If your new or nearly new I in courage you check one out. Or if you have been carving for a while and enjoy the fellow ship of other carvers. Seems Like carvers as a whole are a great group of people.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info CV3


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have checked into the local wood carving club around here they meet once a week to carve at the city park pavilion. I don't have much spare time in the summer (ironic to say that after I retired less than a year ago) but that sounds like a good way to meet some folks and get out during the winter when we are hibernating up here.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also have looked for carving clubs within driving distance without any luck,

I do attened the local stickmaking club which is about 15miles away, there a nice bunch but mainly make the classic sticks with rams and buffalo horn.But i am lucky there is a national stickmaking judge there and two british stickmaking chanpions.

only i wood carver attends then not that oftern., but hope to get info on carving buffalo horn and a source of supply

I have attended a woodturners club also there a nice bunch but alas i dont have a lathe or room for one ,but now i know someone who will make me some odd bits if i need them

Would definatly recomend anyone to attendthese type of clubs amazing what ideas/ info you can pick up and thier a good social gathering to make new friends


----------

